# Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2020)

*Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück*


----------



## BxBender (18. Februar 2020)

*Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück*

Cool, bin schon ganz heiß drauf.


----------



## repe (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück*

Ich hatte gehofft, dass es mit dieser Figur weitergeht - ist mein Lieblingscharakter


----------



## -RedMoon- (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück*

freut mich. Abgenommen hat er auch


----------



## Firefox83 (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück*

konnte mich mit der Serie, insbesondere mit dem Monster und dem Paralleluniversum, nie richtig anfreunden. Evtl. gebe ich der Serie noch eine letzte Chance


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz schön groß geworden, "Eleven" aka Millie Bobby Brown ...


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Stranger Things: Teaser zu Staffel 4 bringt beliebte Figur zurück*

Wo ist das jetzt neu?
War doch schon mit dem Ende von Staffel 3 klar.


----------

